# 1911 Field Stripping for Dummies



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

When I got my first 1911, the thought of disassembling and reassembling it was a bit intimidating. So, I decided to make this video, shot in a well lit interior studio type setting, with clear, close ups and explanations. Respectfully offered for your use and consideration and sharing with others.

How to Field Strip and Reassemble a 1911 .45ACP Pistol - Clear and Easy to Understand in High Def - YouTube


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Ahh, but _detail_ stripping without using any tools-now, that's _real_ fun!

It's a wonderful puzzle, and not too difficult to solve.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, yea? Well, I can do *that* blindfolded.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I can do, um, _that_ blindfolded too, but Jean prefers to do it for me. :smt083

Oh-sorry-_that_ isn't the "that" that you meant. 

You know, I never did learn to detail-strip a M1911 without looking. Field-strip, yes. But the detail-strip part involves "fiddly bits" and things that go together tightly, so I have to look.

I have to assume that you know that the trigger/sear/grip-safety spring is the screwdriver for removing the grips.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, it's cool all the little "tools" contained in the 1911 itself.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice vid. Nice Loaded. Has to be one of the few 1911s on Youtube without the idiot scratch.

Did you shoot the Back Stoppers match?


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

No, I did not shoot in that match.

Re. the idiot scratch, it will probably happen sooner or later to me.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Amsdorf said:


> No, I did not shoot in that match.
> 
> Re. the idiot scratch, it will probably happen sooner or later to me.


You missed a great match, I got my rear end handed to me on a platter, but it was a great match!


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you a member of the ARPC?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

No, we went and did the IDPA SO class there in February and I try to shoot one state match a year, this year the Back Stoppers match fit my schedule. Trust me though, if I lived in Missouri I'd be a member in a heart beat. That range is fabulous!


----------



## cuba (Jun 11, 2011)

Amsdorf, not trying to rain on your party or trying to be a smart ass, but are you aware that you installed the action spring backward, the closed end of the spring should go over the guide rod and the opened end should screw onto the plug.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

cuba said:


> Amsdorf, not trying to rain on your party or trying to be a smart ass, but are you aware that you installed the action spring backward, the closed end of the spring should go over the guide rod and the opened end should screw onto the plug.


I'm guessing you didn't notice the huge text window that popped up during that process where he mentions that.:mrgreen:


----------



## cuba (Jun 11, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> I'm guessing you didn't notice the huge text window that popped up during that process where he mentions that.:mrgreen:


Ya you guessed right.

shoot safe, shoot straight, and have fun


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, I did notice that, and yes, I clearly noted that in the video...not exactly sure how you missed that.


----------



## cuba (Jun 11, 2011)

Amsdorf said:


> Yes, I did notice that, and yes, I clearly noted that in the video...not exactly sure how you missed that.


Must have watch it before you added it, no big deal bro, keep on trucking on.

shoot safe, shoot straight, and have fun


----------

